# Calcul salaire mercredi et vacances scolaire



## Yayalichalo (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Avec notre assistante maternelle, nous avons convenu d'un avenant à compter du 1er septembre prochain.
Les jours  travaillés seront tous les mercredis et, durant les vacances scolaires, du mardi au vendredi sur le créneau 9h00-16h00
Sur une année complète.
Je n'arrive pas à faire la mensualisation car en septembre il n'y a pas de vacances scolaires mais en octobre, novembre, décembre il y en a.
J'ai contacté le RAM qui m'a indiqué que ce n'était pas à eux de faire les calculs et que je devais me débrouiller.

Voila ce que j'ai en tête, est ce que vous pourriez me confirmer que ma démarche est juste : 

septembre : 4 jours travaillés * 7 heures : 28
octobre : 7 jours travaillés * 7 heures : 49
novembre : 7 jours travaillés * 7 heures : 49
décembre : 6 jours travaillés * 7 heures : 42
janvier : 4 jours travaillés * 7 heures : 28
février : 7 jours travaillés * 7 heures : 49
mars : 5 jours travaillés * 7 heures : 35
avril : 6 jours travaillés * 7 heures : 42
mai : 5 jours travaillés * 7 heures : 35
juin : 4 jours travaillés * 7 heures : 28

Total des heures sur l'année : 385 heures
nombre de jours à déclarer sur PAJE : 5

je ne compte pas juillet car le nombre d'heure sera plus important et j'imagine qu'il faudra refaire un avenant.

Calcul du salaire : 
385h*3.10€/12 = 99.50

Est-ce que cela vous semble juste ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## stephy2 (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Ah non pas du tout! On ne calcule pas une mensu au réélle comme vous faites!!
Celle ci doit être ainsi :
36 sem X Nb d'heures le mercredi X tarif = A
16 sem X Nb d'heures par sem X tarif = B
A + B  = votre mensu brute X 0.7812 = mensu net


----------



## stephy2 (30 Août 2022)

Et 3.10 c'est votre tarif brut ou net ?


----------



## Yayalichalo (30 Août 2022)

Merci pour votre retour,
je vais refaire les calculs.

C'est le tarif net


----------



## stephy2 (30 Août 2022)

Pour les jours et heures mensualisés, çà sera :
36 sem X 1 jour / 12 = 3
16 sem X 4 jours / 12 = 5.33 arrondi à 6 jours
SOIT 9 jours mensualisés

Même opération pour les heures!


----------



## stephy2 (30 Août 2022)

OK donc 3.10 net cela fait 3.9682 brut
Les calculs toujours en brut!!


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Août 2022)

Le réel n'existe plus chère madame votre ass mat n'est pas à la page non plus apparemment !


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Août 2022)

Et le taux horaire me semble très bas. Je ne travaillerai pas pour ce tarif avec aussi peu d'heures.


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Août 2022)

Mais surement en campagne Catie demandez à cette PE si elle est prête à donner plus à son ass mat ??? je ne pense pas si rien ne l'y oblige malheureusement ...


----------



## Yayalichalo (30 Août 2022)

Oui, effectivement c'est  en campagne et c'est le taux demandé par notre assistante maternelle.
Notre assistante maternelle a demandé une dérogation pour garder notre enfant en + de ses autres contrats.


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Août 2022)

Et oui Angèle ! Malheureusement on en revient toujours au même constat : une grande disparité dans les taux horaires au niveau national et entre les zones urbaines, périurbaines et rurales ! 😮‍💨 Mais j'invite ce PE à y réfléchir : cmg + crédit d'impôts - salaire ass mat = reste à charge. Un effort sur le tarif horaire serait le bienvenu !


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Août 2022)

Même symbolique ! 🍀🌸


----------



## Pioupiou (30 Août 2022)

bonjour
Personnellement actuellement  je suis à 4,15€ net en périscolaire. pour 5000 habitants en communauté de commune (13 communes)


----------



## Yayalichalo (30 Août 2022)

En fait, je ne demande pas de commentaire sur le taux horaire de mon assistante maternelle, je demande de l'aide sur le calcul de son salaire.
Vous ne connaissez pas ma situation financière ni les gestes que je peux lui faire à côté.

Je vous rassure, je ne fais aucun bénéfice une fois TOUTES les aides déduites


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Août 2022)

Je me doutais bien de votre réponse quant à cette hausse éventuelle et le calcul certaines ici vous l'ont fait mais pas de REEL ! par contre si Métal lit ce message elle comprendra pourquoi on ne peut pas demander plus en campagne on en a la preuve ici !!!


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Les collègues font cette remarque en référence à un autre post actif sur la disparité des taux horaire applicable en fonction des régions 
Rien à voir avec votre situation personnelle


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

En ce qui concerne votre mensualisation 
Il y a 36 semaines écoles et 16 semaines vacances scolaires 
Votre mensualisation doit donc être calculée sur ces 2 bases

16 semaines x 4 jours 
36 semaines x 1 jours 
Total 100 / 12 mois = 8,33 = 9 jours mensualisés 

16 semaines x 28 heures = 448
36 semaines x 7 heures = 252
Total 700 / 12 mois = 58,33 = 58 heures mensualisées 

36 semaines x 28 heures x 3,97€ brut / 12 = 333,48€ brut 
16 semaines x 7 heures x 3,97€ / 12 = 37,0533€ brut 

Total 370,5333€  brut = 289,46€ net mensuel


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Août 2022)

Vous avez eu votre réponse sur la technique de calcul du forfait d'accueil. Cela ne nous empêche pas d'exprimer notre surprise sur le montant du taux horaire. Maintenant, nous résidons toutes dans des régions différentes où les réalités liées à notre profession sont très variables. Tant que votre assistante maternelle y trouve "son compte" ... Et vous aussi ! 
Piou piou pour moi tarif ici : 5.21 net par heure. J'habite en métropole d'une capitale régionale (à 15 km tout rond).


----------



## Capri95 (30 Août 2022)

Après c'est son assistante maternelle qui lui a proposé ce tarif !
Ce PE n'allait pas cracher dessus.
On n'y peut rien, malgré que se soit un tarif très bas. 
Même pas 300 euros ça fait mal ! Mais bon c'est son choix


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Par chez moi pour un contrat comme celui ci on est à environ 7€ brut de l'heure
Région parisienne 75000 habitants


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Août 2022)

@Angèle 

Tu peux demander plus. Ce que je comprends c'est que ce contrat vient en plus des autres et que peut-être l'am n'a pas BESOIN qu'il soit rémunérateur ! 

Arrête de penser que tout les ams en campagne se contentent des miettes.
Personnellement,  je prendrais plus en tarif. 

Ton discours tourne en boucle. On a aussi'le droit d'évoluer !


----------

